# Newbie, looking into a cnc router how do decide.



## Big AO (Nov 28, 2011)

Wanting to start making a few signs address,names, phrase's. where do you start. Thank You fellows in advance.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm my opinion you start making them by hand with a hundred dollar trim router to see if you like it, are any good at it, or can make any money at it before you plunk down four grand for a CNC machine.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Hsobel said:


> I'm my opinion you start making them by hand with a hundred dollar trim router to see if you like it, are any good at it, or can make any money at it before you plunk down four grand for a CNC machine.


I went straight to a $3500 diy build and signs alone paid it back in 9 months. I Guarentee I (or you) cannot make the signs I make on the CNC by hand. Thats why people pay for them to be made on a CNC.

Where to start - decide how much space you want to dedicate to the machine. Decide if you want to buy a machine, build one, or assemble a partially built one. Tone up you PC and troubleshooting skills. Start reading on cnczone to learn about different types of machine.

Make sure your woodworking can supply the wood/milling/prepping/finishing of the work you want to do on a cnc.


----------



## capjimy (May 31, 2012)

Don't know if l'd jump right into a CNC. a couple of years ago l talked to a guy who had one at a crafts show because l was interested in one. He told me unless your a expert in electronics and a journeyman electrician and a computer expert in operation and programming, don't do it!! That was a couple of years ago maybe they're a bit easier now, but l can easily understand what a can of worms that would be if you didn't have some back round in it. Just sayin. Jimmy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am going to experiment with the InGroove cutter using a ski jig. The ski jig gives much better control than free hand routing and as long as I feed very slow it should be fine. Two of the inserts are not recommended for use in a pantograph and I will avoid these. I am also going to take the cutter to my local Rockler store and try it in a Shark Pro.


----------



## badbert (Mar 6, 2012)

I own a second (third) hand Carvewright. It cost me $900. I had to replace the power supply which cost me another $100. There is a learning curve like there is to everything. But (for me) it has been simple to learn. I have not made anything for profit yet. But I have been able to create pieces that astonish everyone who sees them. There has been a lot of negative comments about them. But the fact is, their new version, the C model, is a robust machine. A table top cnc can do wider boards if the table is bigger. But the Carvewright can do 12 foot lengths. I bought a 1 x 12" x 12' oak board for $30~. I designed a 1.7" wide 3/4" deep Rope half-round. I made six copies on the same board. I programmed the Carvewright to cut each rope in half, and the cut each rope out. When finished, I had twelve, 12' pieces of 3/4" rope quarter round trim. At $40~ a piece. I created $480 of moldings from a $30 board. New machines can be bought for $1200 including software!


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Great CNC Router Options to check out. 

4 X 8 $8,000- $25,000

CAMaster CNC - CNC Routers, Plasma Cutters, & Lasers - Home of the Cobra CNC Router

CNC Router & CNC Plasma Machines for Business or Hobby - ez Router

CNC Routers for Wood, Plastics, Aerospace, Composites by Laguna

Legacy CNC Woodworking - Home

4 X 8 & Down $2500-$500


K2 USA CNC Router, Cabinet CNC Router, Small to Large CNC Router Machines, Desktop CNC router.

Digital Wood Carver

Next Wave Automation - Home

CNC Routers Desktop router robust industrial quality

I am sure I can list out a bunch more but this list should help get you started.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

*Like this?*



Big AO said:


> Wanting to start making a few signs address,names, phrase's. where do you start. Thank You fellows in advance.


Is this what you had in mind? It can do address signs, signs with names, signs with phrases, signs of love and big big signs on a little bitty machine.


----------



## omnicnc (Nov 3, 2009)

Seems firstly you may could spend US$4000 around for a cnc router for a try. It can meet your current requirement for the work, like sign, name plate etc.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I own a 2 Shopbot 4x8 tables and have been very happy with them. There is a very large following on the Shopbot forum and you can pick up a used one there also. Shopbot gives life time free support to anyone that owns one of their routers even if you are the 2nd 3rd or even the 4th owner.


----------



## Big AO (Nov 28, 2011)

*looking at cnc router*



Hsobel said:


> I'm my opinion you start making them by hand with a hundred dollar trim router to see if you like it, are any good at it, or can make any money at it before you plunk down four grand for a CNC machine.


Thanks for your honestey. I have tried a couple of different routers seems to be ok I still have long ways to go thank u again May you get all your Blessings.


----------



## Big AO (Nov 28, 2011)

*looking cnc router*



fixtureman said:


> I own a 2 Shopbot 4x8 tables and have been very happy with them. There is a very large following on the Shopbot forum and you can pick up a used one there also. Shopbot gives life time free support to anyone that owns one of their routers even if you are the 2nd 3rd or even the 4th owner.


I will check into the shopbot forum,thanks for the info May you be Blessed in all ways.


----------



## Big AO (Nov 28, 2011)

*cnc router*



omnicnc said:


> Seems firstly you may could spend US$4000 around for a cnc router for a try. It can meet your current requirement for the work, like sign, name plate etc.


Thanks for the reply, May you be Blessed in all ways.


----------



## Big AO (Nov 28, 2011)

*Looking cnc Router.*



bloomingtonmike said:


> I went straight to a $3500 diy build and signs alone paid it back in 9 months. I Guarentee I (or you) cannot make the signs I make on the CNC by hand. Thats why people pay for them to be made on a CNC.
> 
> Where to start - decide how much space you want to dedicate to the machine. Decide if you want to buy a machine, build one, or assemble a partially built one. Tone up you PC and troubleshooting skills. Start reading on cnczone to learn about different types of machine.
> 
> Make sure your woodworking can supply the wood/milling/prepping/finishing of the work you want to do on a cnc.


Thanks for the info what type or name on the diy did you go with any help would be nice thanks May you be blessed in all ways.


----------



## Big AO (Nov 28, 2011)

*Looking cnc router*



capjimy said:


> Don't know if l'd jump right into a CNC. a couple of years ago l talked to a guy who had one at a crafts show because l was interested in one. He told me unless your a expert in electronics and a journeyman electrician and a computer expert in operation and programming, don't do it!! That was a couple of years ago maybe they're a bit easier now, but l can easily understand what a can of worms that would be if you didn't have some back round in it. Just sayin. Jimmy


Thanks for the info will take into condiseration, but I still want one lol thanks May you be Blessed in all ways.


----------



## Big AO (Nov 28, 2011)

*Looking cnc router*



badbert said:


> I own a second (third) hand Carvewright. It cost me $900. I had to replace the power supply which cost me another $100. There is a learning curve like there is to everything. But (for me) it has been simple to learn. I have not made anything for profit yet. But I have been able to create pieces that astonish everyone who sees them. There has been a lot of negative comments about them. But the fact is, their new version, the C model, is a robust machine. A table top cnc can do wider boards if the table is bigger. But the Carvewright can do 12 foot lengths. I bought a 1 x 12" x 12' oak board for $30~. I designed a 1.7" wide 3/4" deep Rope half-round. I made six copies on the same board. I programmed the Carvewright to cut each rope in half, and the cut each rope out. When finished, I had twelve, 12' pieces of 3/4" rope quarter round trim. At $40~ a piece. I created $480 of moldings from a $30 board. New machines can be bought for $1200 including software!


Thanks for the info sounds like you doing it rite will look into. Thanks may you be Blessed in all ways.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I can not carve anything worth while by hand but I can program a sign the is really good looking with 3D graphics and run it on my Shopbot. There is a learning curve for this but you can start out by going to the Vectric page and download a trial version and start designing. If you do decide to buy then you can use those files to create your cut file.


----------



## Geppetto Creations (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got the 2nd generation Laguna CNC table top model with the hand held control. Absoulutely LOVE IT !! I use VCarve Pro as well. Only improvement I would make is tot he dust collection housing, it sits too low to the work surface. Good Luck


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Geppetto Creations said:


> I just got the 2nd generation Laguna CNC table top model with the hand held control. Absoulutely LOVE IT !! I use VCarve Pro as well. Only improvement I would make is tot he dust collection housing, it sits too low to the work surface. Good Luck



Could you add one of Kent's Dust shoes too it? - Home « KENT CNC, a Division of Kent USA ?


----------



## Geppetto Creations (Apr 19, 2012)

I just bought a new Laguna IC machine with the hand held controller. I also had no CNC experience and I love it! Once you get use to the software (VCarvePro) and setting up the workpiece on the machine its a snap! The only issues I am having are with the poor design of the dust collection hood. I mainly use it to cut out parts for items I make and dont make that many signs, but the two I did make came out great!


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

Big AO said:


> Wanting to start making a few signs address,names, phrase's. where do you start. Thank You fellows in advance.


If you thinking of getting a CNC machine the following may be of some help.
see the attached pic:

good luck
gino


----------

